

Spotify Closes $3 Billion Funding Round - knappster
http://allthingsd.com/20121114/spotify-closes-3-billion-funding-round/?mod=atdtweet

======
francesca
this is a terrible headline. Their valuation is $3 billion, they didn't raise
$3 Billion

